

All Systems Down (2003) - rbanffy
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2581420/disaster-recovery/all-systems-down.html

======
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.ibmsystemsmag.com/Blogs/AIXchange/March-2015/More...](http://www.ibmsystemsmag.com/Blogs/AIXchange/March-2015/More-
Terrifying-Tales-of-IT/), which points to this.

